# Daughters Birthday



## pezz11 (Oct 10, 2011)

My baby is turning 21 and wants to go fishing with her dad for her birthday. Can anyone recommend a decent priced charter leaving from Kemah or Galveston this Thursday the 16th ? $ is a little tight but how can I pass up this memory with her. If anyone has a vet discount out there that would be great as well.

Thanks in advance,
Marcus


----------



## pezz11 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, date is Friday the 17th


----------

